# New PC Build: No POST, No Display



## Sugarsniffer (Jul 28, 2017)

System Specs as follows:
OS: Win7 Pro
CPU: Intel i5-7400
MOBO: Gigabyte GA Z170
GPU: XFX R7900 Ghost
PSU: Corsair VS550
RAM: 2x Crucial 8gb DDR4

So I just finished building my new PC I am having the following issues:

On POST with both RAM Cards, I get 4 long beeps (a memory error I believe) but it stays powered on.

On POST with no RAM Cards, I get the same except it enters and on/off loop.

With just 1 RAM card (doesn't matter which one), I get no POST sound at all, however it doesn't reboot, just stays powered up with no display and no POST.

I breadboarded it, and had the same issue with just CPU Mobo, and system speaker fitted, along with the RAM in the various above configurations.
My instinct initially tells me this is a RAM problem, however a niggling thought in the back of my head is also telling me that it may be a mobo problem.


I am planning to swap out the RAM with some spares tomorrow but wanted to see if anyone knew any other causes/solutions in the mean time.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can verify your work with this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html

Having said that, a bare MB w/cpu and power supply obviously won't complete POST, but it should stop with BEEP codes for missing RAM.

Could be faulty RAM, that brand/model of RAM isn't supported, or a motherboard issue.

First test for me, would be different RAM.


----------

